# Serial number EZ Check



## blackbear (Mar 11, 2011)

After reading the thread on getting a stolen glock back after many years from being stolen...How does a buyer of a firearm from a gunshow or newspaper ad or FTF deal find out if the gun they buy has been stolen before?
Anyone ever had any problems from these sales?Is there such a thing as a EZ check for serial numbers?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 11, 2011)

You can take it to any police department, but if it turns up stolen, you'll lose it.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 11, 2011)

There is no centralized on-line resource to check the serial no. on a gun.


Some PD's will check a serial no. as a courtesy, some will only check it if you bring in the actual gun.


----------



## Washington95 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've wondered the same thing; why not a site (same as they use) to check a SN before buying.  In this era of computer tech doesn't appear to be a big thing.  Just want to control it?  If so they're doing the bad guys a favor, and us a disservice. JMHO


----------



## jglenn (Mar 13, 2011)

this site "attempts" to record all stolen firearms but it is not the official source which is federal

http://www.stolenweapon.com/Stolen-Gun-Search-Startsearch.html


----------



## fishtail (Mar 13, 2011)

There is most likely no credence to this site either but it's a start.
http://www.hotgunz.com/
I wouldn't depend on it, I'd expect it's not intended for a "real" determination. 
It should have the normal flaws related to non law enforcement doing the entering of data.


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 21, 2011)

They're afraid to give you tools that may call 4th Ammendment rights into question.  You gander at the serial number of a real jerk at the local shooting range while he's changing his targets.  You go run the serial number and it's stolen.  You report it to the police.  You're acting as an agent for law enforcement.  Over time, this could be challenged in court.  Why not make a website that lists stolen car VIN numbers for that matter?


----------

